# lake logan spillway



## troutcast (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anyone know if the lake logan spillway would be worth my time to try and hook into some saugeye?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I am just going to throw this answer out there. If you truly love to fish and there is open water then it is worth your time. No body is posting any great success on this site in February. Be the guy writing the report, the guy reading the report missed the bite.


----------



## troutcast (Jan 10, 2015)

Fished lake logan spillway today, got skunked .


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I know the feeling, fished 2 spillways today, also skunked. It was a nice day to be out.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

allbraid said:


> I am just going to throw this answer out there. If you truly love to fish and there is open water then it is worth your time. No body is posting any great success on this site in February. Be the guy writing the report, the guy reading the report missed the bite.



Nice post. Very true and well written


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I fished it some in the winter when I went to hocking. I think I caught a war mouth and a crappie in 4 winter trips there. I do know that one of the hocking classes shocked a 26" saugeye out of there.


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

I piddled around there last winter around this time. Got into 3 Largemouth. Down towards where it goes under the bridge of 664 theres a bit of a ledge. I think I was throwing a small chatterbait. The 3 fish were 13-17" est. 

I do believe it was closer to March, if not mid-early March.

Good luck, may stop down on my way to Athens next.


----------

